# Gagetown: CAP and infantry school



## Sappho (25 Mar 2008)

I am currently finishing my BOTP and will be going to gagetown for the CAP. I wanted to know if my wife and children will be following me since each of the three are 3 months with waiting in between.

Also, how does it work there? Do you live in barracks or you live with your family?


----------



## scoutfinch (26 Mar 2008)

You live in the shacks.

While I don't have a definitive answer regarding your family, do you really want to uproot them and move for less than 6 months?

In any event, provided things haven't changed drastically in the past few years, your family will not be following you to CAP.


----------



## vonGarvin (26 Mar 2008)

Unless you are posted to Gagetown (and I mean posted, not attach-posted), your family will NOT accompany you.


----------



## Sappho (26 Mar 2008)

I was told that my three phases are done there and that they will last a full year all together. After the CAP I will continue my training at the Infantry school. I am not the only officer-cadet who are wondering about the family since we were told that we will go there for a year.


----------



## vonGarvin (26 Mar 2008)

As I said before:
Unless you are posted to Gagetown (and I mean posted, not attach-posted), your family will NOT accompany you.


----------



## Sappho (26 Mar 2008)

The thing is that none of us knows yet if we will be posted or attach-posted. The only thing that we were told is that over 181 days of training your family can follow. 

Don't repeat me the same thing I got it. I won't receive my posting before the graudation in a month. I was curious of knowing more about it. Like if there is any guys who brough their family there.

I have two autistic sons, so I am willing to pay for the moving if I am there for a year. I just need to get prepared in advance so that my wife does not do that alone.


----------



## armyvern (26 Mar 2008)

CAP Candidates live in the shacks.


----------



## Ralph (26 Mar 2008)

They can go with you if you're willing to take care of and pay for the move yourself. I had guys from all four schools living with their families in PMQs on my street from CAP onwards. You will be ordered into shacks during courses, but at least your family will be there on weekends and between courses. You can claim moving expenses on your taxes and Revenue Canada is pretty liberal. Then before Ph IV is done, staff a memo to move your official geographical location from wherever you signed up to Gagetown, and you'll get your first paid move from NB to wherever you're posted.


----------



## Sappho (26 Mar 2008)

But If I am in the shacks can my family get the permission to live on base or they will have to find an appartment by themselves.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (26 Mar 2008)

On base proper there is no place for a family. There are PMQ's avail but since you are there on course I don't think you qualify for one.

The only other resource is to rent a place off base for them.


----------



## George Wallace (26 Mar 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> On base proper there is no place for a family. There are PMQ's avail but since you are there on course I don't think you qualify for one.
> 
> The only other resource is to rent a place off base for them.



At your own expense.


----------



## Sappho (26 Mar 2008)

My wife was told at the family center that whenever you have over 181 days of training family could come with you. Others in my platoon got the same infos. Is that right or not?

Also, between the BOTP and CAP will I have enough time to move my family?


----------



## dan005e (26 Mar 2008)

One thing to consider is where your going after your trade training. Unless your wanting to go to 2RCR in Gagetown, is it worth moving them for around a year then to be uprooted all over again?


----------



## Sappho (26 Mar 2008)

I don't know where I will be after, I was not told yet. They looked in my file and I am not attach to any regiment for now. 

Considering that I have past 8 months away for the basic training, I prefer to move them for a year. It will be easier for my two sons who are autistic and it will be easier for everybody. If it gets longer than it is suppose to, then they will be there.


----------



## Ralph (26 Mar 2008)

Unless things have changed in the last five years, as soon as you rec your attach-posting msge to undergo trg in Gagetown, you can staff a memo requesting a PMQ there. The Qs are in the town of Oromocto but are administered by the CF. You can rent a PMQ whether you're undergoing training or not. The army doesn't care where you live until you're on course and can be ordered into shacks.
You need to verify if that's 181 days of consecutive training, i.e. a single course that lasts a year. CAP + Ph III + Ph IV may not (probably doesn't) count as such. And the MFRC is not run by the military, so take what they say with a grain of well-intended salt anyway.
As for your dates, your chain of command should know by now when your CAP will start. It could be a few months from the end of BOTC, or it could start the Monday after you finish in St-Jean.


----------



## CAPER008 (8 Aug 2008)

A bit late and maybe on deaf ears but anything over 180 trging days usually means a posting..not an attachment. I just finished a year long posting to the Inf Sch in the CAP cell( as an instructor)..and I can also tell you that nobody is ordered into the barracks. Plenty of candidates lived on the economy, both in the Q's and civi world. We actually had an incident where we tried to order a guy into barracks and we absolutely had to jump through hoops to get it done, but we eventually did. As for the rest of the issues, i.e. paying for it yourself, I'd be very meticulous in your research so that you get anything and everything that you are entitled to. Cheers


----------

